
Microsoft prepares workers for Yahoo takeover - nreece
http://www.hindustantimes.com/StoryPage/StoryPage.aspx?id=96dcd715-f674-44ba-ad04-df2fbfd717d6&MatchID1=4665&TeamID1=10&TeamID2=3&MatchType1=1&SeriesID1=1174&PrimaryID=4665&Headline=Microsoft+prepares+for+Yahoo+takeover
======
billborg
Lower your shields and surrender your vessel. We will add your biological and
technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service
us. Resistance is futile!

